# Internship in Italy



## magdalenka (Jan 7, 2014)

Hi! I'm a law student from Poland and I'm looking for an internship in one of those cities: Florence, Bologna or Rome. My italian is just basic... and that's the problem because I sent my CV to some Legal Offices and they require advanced Italian. So could you tell me where can I find an Internship where I could speak English (and also learn Italian!) Thanks!!!


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

I am sure I am wrong, but this seems so improbable to me.

For one thing, it stands to reason that the practice of law in Italy would take place only in Italian and that advanced fluency would be required in order to understand complex laws and legal matters.

For another, unless your course of study is specifically EU law, what relevance would your studies in Poland (presumably centering on the legal system and laws of Poland) have in regards to Italian law and systems?


----------



## magdalenka (Jan 7, 2014)

At first sight you're probably right, but...

I know perfectly well that every country has different legal system but there's international law and as you already mentioned - EU law. (I specialize in international law). European Union has requirements in the field of some branches of law (for example labour law or intellectual property law) and there's a lot of cases when Courts are obligated to apply foreign law... 
I realize your point of view, with my Polish Master's Degree in Law I will never be authorized to be a judge or attorney in Italy, but as far as I'm concerned, the purpose of internships is gaining valuable experience and getting new skills. In the future I would like to work in Polish Embassy in Rome and now I would like get introduced with Italian law, language and culture. I want to have a possibility train my legal skills, as well as develope my understanding of using the law in practice.

I already had an internship in law office in USA (Long Island, NY). I have gained solid experience in legal research and writing and a strong foundation in legal concepts and analysis including coursework in international and trade law. For me it's awesome oportunity to get to know different legal system. Of course, I realize that Italian language is necessary to work in Italian law office - and that's why I posted here- because I hope I can find something in English


----------



## rpizzica (Aug 10, 2011)

No matter what profession you have, you want to leave and work in Italy you must speak fluently italian that's the reality.
Good luck


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Language is the least of your problems.

At best you'll be offered an unpaid internship. 

Are you willing and able to work for free?


----------



## rpizzica (Aug 10, 2011)

Doesn't make any sense to me, with pay, with out pay or even you pay them for work you have to speak the language ( specially an attorney)


----------



## magdalenka (Jan 7, 2014)

Sure! I want to work pro bono for three months!


----------



## Sbrisolone (Jan 20, 2014)

Don't get discouraged by the previous posts, but be aware that what you are looking for really looks like a small niche. I don't even know if there are many legal offices dealing with international law matters, I would expect to find most of the experts in universities and research centres rather than private firms (unless you mean private int'l law).

Anyway, I would try to get some recommendations from your previous supervisors/professors if they have strong connections with Italy: as you are still a student, personal connections can do more for you than just an emailed CV.

All the best!


----------

